# hows my diet for mass?



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

hey, just wondering what you though about my diet? Im building mass at the moment as im seriously wanting to compete one day in bodybuilding shows, ok so im 60kg but I was 48kg in october so thats a damn good imrpovment and im faily lean bit of fat gained but thats expected when building mass...

*Upon awakening:* 5g creatine, 10g l'glutamine

*Meal one 7am: *

1 cup of oatmeal (cooked to become porridge), 1.5 scoops of whey protein in 300ml water, 1 portion of fruit, tablespoon of flaxseed oil

*Meal two 10am:*

half a cup of oatmeal/brown rice , 50g veg, 125g chicken, 1 tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil

*Meal three 1pm*: two wholemeal sandwhiches one with homous one with chicken slices, add a scoop of whey in 250ml of water if I feel protein is

not sufficient.

*Meal four 3pm:* half a cup of brown rice/oatmeal, 50g veg, 100g beef, 1 tablespoon of flaxseed oil

*Meal five 6pm:* large portion of brown rice/potatoes, 50-100g veg, 1 chicken breast and half and sometimes I throw in an extra whey shake (1 scoop in 250ml water)

*Meal six 9pm:* 2 scoops of all in one protein shake synergy iso7 and two tablespoons of natty peanut butter

*right before bed 10pm*: 10g l'glutamine

*pre workout:* 2 scoops of supercharged and 10g lglutamine in 300ml water

*post workout:* 2 scoops of synergy iso7 All in one shake and 1 medium banana

what do you think? Ive been training upper lower split, two days high reps two days low reps both of them by 4 sets, training at david loyds in kingston upon thames, hell im 16 so ive got a LONG journey ahead of me and plenty of time to grow...oh for the record I feel proud I can eat this as a long long time ago I had an ED but that is so old I tend to forget I even had it!

I recognise a couple of guys in this forum who goes to the same gym as me!

*oh btw im drinking aprox 2 litres of still water a day*, dont drink anything else unless it the weekend I go out with my parents and bro to a resteraunt have a kind of cheat meal as a lunch and have diet coke with it but thats like once a week!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

ED? I would be interested on peoples views on this diet. My diet is on my journal (link below)


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> ED? I would be interested on peoples views on this diet. My diet is on my journal (link below)


ED is short for eating disorder, ill look at your journel is nice to know what other people eat and do for training.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello mate.

Looks good,seems like you've done your homework,very refreshing for a newbie!

and seen as you're progressing,it must be working 

Dont be afraid of the odd cheat meal though,it will do you good

Keep at it!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Hello mate.
> 
> Looks good,seems like you've done your homework,very refreshing for a newbie!
> 
> ...


thanks! I want to post up my training like in a log but I cant seem to find anywhere in the forum specifically for that, anywho yeah ive been training seriously since october 2007, sounds not a long time but man it feels it!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Been training about the same time as me, most progress journals are in the members pictures section, get one started mate its really good for motivation.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Been training about the same time as me, most progress journals are in the members pictures section, get one started mate its really good for motivation.


cheers just made one


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

diet isnt bad at all mate!in the sandwiches i'd try and stay away from the chicken slices and have real chicken breast meat in there but apart from that no real complaints!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

DB said:


> diet isnt bad at all mate!in the sandwiches i'd try and stay away from the chicken slices and have real chicken breast meat in there but apart from that no real complaints!


cheers Baz, will try to steer away from the slices i put alot in so its still a decent amount of protien aprox 20g protein and adding the whey thats a furhter 20 but real chicken breast is obviosuly better!


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Appart from the chick slices mate its all good, what time is your workout?! you eat nothing before bed?!


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Im shocked - thats a well thought out diet! you usdd suplements as they were designed - as a suplement to your meals! lots of water...

If anything I would say its to clean to stick to, thats probably the sort of template I would use for a cut with carb cycleing. as your bulking its good to have a cheat meal just to up the overall calloires.

But serious well done, its not often you see a new guy with such a good diet. :thumb:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Im shocked - thats a well thought out diet! you usdd suplements as they were designed - as a suplement to your meals! lots of water...
> 
> If anything I would say its to clean to stick to, thats probably the sort of template I would use for a cut with carb cycleing. as your bulking its good to have a cheat meal just to up the overall calloires.
> 
> But serious well done, its not often you see a new guy with such a good diet. :thumb:


Hahaha thanks wogihao, as they say if your going to do somthing you may as well do it properly! Btw kevo meal 6 is an hour before I sleep and just beofre I sleep I knock down 5-10g l'glutamine so it kind of covers a pre bed meal

Well my workouts I start at 4:50ish to 5pm and it takes 45mins up to an hour if its high reps and 1 hour to 1 hour 20mins if its lower reps due to rest periods being longer


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

How much did you say you weigh? Did I read that right? How tall are you?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> How much did you say you weigh? Did I read that right? How tall are you?


I weigh at the moment

in kilogram: 60kg

in stone: 9.4stone

in pounds: 132.2lbs

im aprox 169cm or 1.69m or I think in feet its 5ft5?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Thats a well thought out diet mate, uv done your home work, like wogi said, make sure you throw in some cheats meals now and again, it helps out the metabilism, and also keeps you sane if your eating clean.

If your doing this diet and training hard and correct, im sure a small journal would be wise to see how your coming along and to keep all of us updated in your progress.

Geo.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Geo said:


> Thats a well thought out diet mate, uv done your home work, like wogi said, make sure you throw in some cheats meals now and again, it helps out the metabilism, and also keeps you sane if your eating clean.
> 
> If your doing this diet and training hard and correct, im sure a small journal would be wise to see how your coming along and to keep all of us updated in your progress.
> 
> Geo.


thanks geo, yeah Ive made the weekend my days for cheatmeals usually for lunch, go out with parents to a resteraunt. Ive made a journel in the members pics will put in on my siggy incase people want the link.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

links here if you want to look, also on my siggy

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members-pictures/32747-my-training-log-progress.html


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

Wouldnt it not be better to include some fish ? Salmon fillets, mackrel, tuna ??? All tastey as fook and plenty of good fats! Also some cottage cheese towards the end of the day.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

I used to have tuna, mackeral etc, But I prefered chicken and beef, plus my fats ratio is good anyway imo...I add fat in each meal, yeah I guess cottage cheese could be added to my pre bed for slow releasing protein (casein)


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

hey buddy curious, thinking of stealing this diet as im getting bored of mine plus this has some good feedback

i currently dont have many oils in my diet, you have some oils in your first meal, how do you use/take them?


----------

